# Third Party Launchers on Fire 8 HD?



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I've seen plenty of videos on You Tube for the previous Fire Tablets but nothing yet for the new Fire 8 HD for getting different launchers. I want to use Smart Launcher or Nova Launcher on it but with out rooting the tablet. Is it still easy to get them on the tablet like the previous Fire Tablets? Or is there new methods now?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In early days of the Fire -- so, 2010/11 or so? -- lots of people weren't thrilled with the carousel. Some found ways to install third party launchers from sites like 1mobile.com.

Couple of things to be aware of:

If it requires rooting the tablet, you've just voided your warranty. Most, however, could be loaded without difficulty just by setting it to accept apps from third parties.

The launcher -- or any app so installed -- may or may not work . . . and may or may not brick the device. Even so, usually it could be restored by resetting to factory conditions.

You risk malware when getting apps from unapproved vendors. Amazon is generally safe, as is Google Play, but you can't install apps from Google Play on Fires directly -- not sure if it can be done by sideloading somehow. Going elsewhere? Do your due diligence.

Newer fires have a different launcher/home screen configuration. People seem to like it better and there's not been a lot of chatter about alternatives, but I've no reason to think anything's changed regarding them.


----------

